
The Future Called: It Wants to Work from Home - prla
https://evolutionarymanager.com/the-future-called-it-wants-to-work-from-home/
======
obtahir
Unfortunately, many companies still don't take remote work as a progressive
opportunity, but rather a necessity in the given situation. The problem of
trust is still prevalent and if anything, many companies have only increased
surveillance over employees. It will still take a long time before employers
become smart enough to appreciate the importance of flexibility and creating
value in work rather than simply putting in the hours in meaningless vanity
activities.

